# Floating Mod



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

After visiting many campgrounds and peering out over the lakes and ponds, I wanted to find something that could get my wife and I out there to enjoy the scenery and maybe a bottle of wine possibly while stargazing or taking in the views with binoculars. Some fishing would be nice and just something else to do while camping really. This toy will be a great add on for our trips even if we decide not to fish. This boat is a 3 layered PVC material with an added rock guard around the hull with a hard plastic flooring for rigidity and comfort. It has the ability to add a motor mount for a trolling motor and will hold up to 4 people or 704 lbs. The approximate inflated size is 130" x 56" x 18.5" , and has 2 Boston valves (one on each side) for quick inflation and deflation. 

_*This kit came with:*_​_Two 54" deluxe boat oars with lightweight yet durable aluminum shafts 
Three inflatable seat cushions 
One gear pouch 
One battery pouch 
Two attached rotationary oar locks 
Two fishing rod holders 
Two heavy duty grab handles; one on the bow and one on the stern 
One repair patch-kit 
Motor Mount fittings and convenient oar holders _ ​
This purchase will make our camping a little more fun when we want to "get away" from "getting away from it all."​


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

I love it. We too have looked into getting an inflatable boat.. We took kayaks out a few times and that was fun,, but too hard to carry along. But we also have been a few places that will not allow air filled boats on their lake.. I like the looks of that one,, how much does that one cost? we saw alot of them at cabelas a few years ago..HOw big is it when it is deflated and stored?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks great. We have a much smaller one that's not as nice as that but it sure is fun to relaxe on the water. We loaded up a small cooler and my daughter and I leisurely paddled around Lake Hume last summer for most of the afternoon. Only problem was every time the dogs could see us they would bark like crazy. I guess they wanted to go for a ride too. Thought that wasn't such a great idea in a pvc boat. ENJOY

P.S. I see the hand pump that came with it. If you don't have one you can get a 12 volt inflator pretty cheap at Target or K-mart. I usually get it mostly full then finish it with the hand pump.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

brenda said:


> Looks great. We have a much smaller one that's not as nice as that but it sure is fun to relaxe on the water. We loaded up a small cooler and my daughter and I leisurely paddled around Lake Hume last summer for most of the afternoon. Only problem was every time the dogs could see us they would bark like crazy. I guess they wanted to go for a ride too. Thought that wasn't such a great idea in a pvc boat. ENJOY
> 
> P.S. I see the hand pump that came with it. If you don't have one you can get a 12 volt inflator pretty cheap at Target or K-mart. I usually get it mostly full then finish it with the hand pump.


Thanks for the info on the pump. That was my intentions once I saw if one of my existing pumps did the job. Thankfully, this PVC boat is 3 layers and has a reinforced hull as a rock guard. It's supposed to be thicker than average and since materials have come a long wy over the years, I thought I'd give it a try, especially since it has 2 bladders minimum (in case one gets a leak) and the seats are inflatable as well. The hard floor should help too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the new toy!!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Seems like a good deal---we have a canoe but it is too big to tote around---looks like we might have to get one of those. Keep us posted on how ya like it!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

You'll love it.
We have a small inflatable 9' Boston Whaler with a British Seagull. What a kick to run around the lake. Also, just rowing is a lot of fun.

Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

What fun!!!

We have 17' canoe that goes with us EVERYWHERE just in case we get the urge to put in...at the campgraound...on a nearby lake...on a road side river...anywhere there's enough water to float her.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

brenda said:


> I love it. We too have looked into getting an inflatable boat.. We took kayaks out a few times and that was fun,, but too hard to carry along. But we also have been a few places that will not allow air filled boats on their lake.. I like the looks of that one,, how much does that one cost? we saw alot of them at cabelas a few years ago..HOw big is it when it is deflated and stored?


Brenda,
I'm sorry I took so long to reply. I needed time to play with it, get things set up, and find a "system" that works best for the new toy. Here's what I came up with.
*One duffle bag (42"x18"x18" and its on wheels) + transom & motor + battery*






*Transom, Motor + Battery do not fit in the bag*






*Boat is still in the bag but everything else is next to the bag. (All of this fits in the bag: 2 life preservers, air pump, 2 registration plates, the boat, 2 oars, anchor & rope & 2 seats for the boat)*






*Add the motor & battery to the picture.*






*I use my portable shopvac to inflate the boat.*






*After it's inflated, I pump up the 2 seats, put the anchor & rope in, toss in the life vests, hook up the motor and battery, connect the oars, and all I have to do is get my fishing stuff and launch.*







I hope this helps.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

VERY nice! now I want one too!









Seriously, we've been talking about this idea since our pop-up days, but thanks to your great description/pictures, I think this is a great setup.

Thanks!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I like the boat, congrats and may you catch many fish in it!

-CC


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Very nice set up!

Instead of the hand pump, I would get a nice large bellows foot pump. Would be good to have if you don't have any power available.

Who was the ebay seller??

Enjoy!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Very nice set up!
> 
> Instead of the hand pump, I would get a nice large bellows foot pump. Would be good to have if you don't have any power available.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dawn,
May I add I have a 12v / 110v / rechargeable pump (*BST SuperTurbo Electric Pump*) on order







to do it by hand, or by foot is too much like work lol

boat purchase = ebay seller's name: jemcor_online
dufflebag purchase= ebay seller's name : activegear
transom purchase: ebay seller's name: drtomy


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

very nice! we are at cabellas (not sure if I spelled that right) a few weeks ago and got pthe the excursion inflatable. I like it alot. I came with a nice duffle bag, oars, pump, but we too bought and electric that would work on the car battery, and the seats have back rests, which I need as my back is bad. It is similar to yours. We have not got to use it yet but hope to do so soon. 
Oh,and by the way, my dh is trading his wide glide for a road glide, I hope it will fit in the toyhauler.... If your road king fits a road glide should too, dont you think?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

brenda said:


> very nice! we are at cabellas (not sure if I spelled that right) a few weeks ago and got pthe the excursion inflatable. I like it alot. I came with a nice duffle bag, oars, pump, but we too bought and electric that would work on the car battery, and the seats have back rests, which I need as my back is bad. It is similar to yours. We have not got to use it yet but hope to do so soon.
> Oh,and by the way, my dh is trading his wide glide for a road glide, I hope it will fit in the toyhauler.... If your road king fits a road glide should too, dont you think?


brenda,
Yes, he shouldn't have any problem fitting the FLTR in the garage as long as he puts it on a slant. I don't believe its any longer thn my FLHR with the fairing and tourpack. If you need clarity on what I mean, please refer to my *"Loading The Bike Page" listed Here*. I hope this helps, good luck and congrats on the new scoot.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks pretty neat

I am surprised you have to register a boat like that.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Looks pretty neat
> 
> I am surprised you have to register a boat like that.


In Florida (and probably more areas) the law states if it has a motor it needs to be registered. That covers electric trolling motors, gas motors etc. If I left it to rowing power I wouldn't have to register it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I love it. We have a canoe but an inflatable boat with a motor....fishing

Thor


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I really didn't like dragging the boat across the grass on our last camping trip each time I wanted to launch it. What would I do if I was not near the water on our next trip (like at Rock Crusher Canyon) and had to bring it any distance to launch? I really didn't want to pack the boat up each time and have to assemble it every time I wanted to use it. Here's my solution to that problem.

*All that is left is to put carpeting over the 2x4's to protect the boat. This dolly will make it easy to get the boat to the water once it is assembled at the campsite or parking lot.*







*Here is the boat loaded on the dolly. The boat has 2 batteries in it along with the Minn Kota 40# thrust salt water electric trolling motor, fishing gear, safety gear, and ready to launch. Easily towable by hand or bicycle.*


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Dude! Sweet!


----------

